# Stone Age remains in England



## littlemissattitude (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, this is technically prehistory rather than history, but I've always been uncomforatable with that arbitrary distinction, anyway.



> New road reveals Stone Age site
> *Archaeologists believe they may have stumbled upon a major Stone Age site - on the route of a new bypass. *
> 
> The site dates back between 250,000 and 300,000 years and may even provide evidence of one of the earliest uses of fire.
> ...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 7, 2003)

Good article, and thanks for posting it. 

For some reason I always have trouble locating the history stories on the BBC website.


----------

